# Something for FREE



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

La Gloria Cubana apprently has what they call a "society", join for free, and get freebees.

FYI. I love some of their cigars also.:wink2:

Age Gate


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> La Gloria Cubana apprently has what they call a "society", join for free, and get freebees.
> 
> FYI. I love some of their cigars also.:wink2:
> 
> Age Gate


I joined a couple weeks ago. Figured if nothing else you get a cool cutter


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Good looking out. I joined.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Why not? I'm in!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

What the hell, the worst it can happen is getting a little more junk mail. Plus now I'll have a cutter to go with my LGC lighter. Nice find. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The cutter is HUGE.


----------



## AnotherMarc (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting. Seems like no downside, and who can't use another cutter?


----------



## ScottinAZ (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey why not. Cutters are always handy.....


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Can we Canadians join or is it just for Americans?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

StogieNinja said:


> The cutter is HUGE.


I got mine a month ago and use it to trim the branches off my tree in the front yard...yeah....it's that big!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I signed up for it..

I signed up years ago for the montecristo club. They sent me a punch shaped like a key, thing weighed about 2 pounds. Hard to believe I lost something that big.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I signed up for it..
> 
> I signed up years ago for the montecristo club. They sent me a punch shaped like a key, thing weighed about 2 pounds. Hard to believe I lost something that big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I gave that one away. That key could have been used as a weapon.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't look for free cigars. New FDA regulations prohibit cigar manufacturers from giving free samples to consumers.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ghe said:


> Don't look for free cigars. New FDA regulations prohibit cigar manufacturers from giving free samples to consumers.


Yep beat the dealer charges a buck now.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> Yep beat the dealer charges a buck now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This happened with some consumers where they had to pay $1 when it arrived by mail.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> The cutter is HUGE.


pic?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

What ring gauge is the cutter ? I might want to smoke humongous stoggies while wearing my scary clown costume for Halloween.
(I hear scary clowns are 'in' now, but I dunno.)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WABOOM said:


> pic?












Thats a JL2 next to it (robusto).

I haven't measured it but I think it could do 70rg easy, possibly 80.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Thats a JL2 next to it (robusto).
> 
> I haven't measured it but I think it could do 70rg easy, possibly 80.


NICE !!! thanks for pic


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Joined, why not?


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I get enough junk mail and phone calls now, so I generally avoid signing up to such lists.
But, that humongous cigar cutter is breaking down my resistance.

I've never actually smoked one of their cigars.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Shame that it appears that I can't join as I'm in Canada. 

That cutter looks niiiiice.


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Junk mail is meh. I have a Google Voice number to avoid the phone calls.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Despite being in Canada, I got an non-smoking American friend to sign themselves up for this on my behalf...just so I could get the cutter. My friend will just mail the cutter to me when they get it. 

To those who've already joined I ask what all is in this "welcome package" from LGC that arrives in 4-6 weeks?? As my friend forwarded me the "thank you for joining" email that they got and it said that a "welcome package" would be delivered to them. 

I had ask my friend to mail the welcome package to me (provided it's not junk)...along with the cutter in 4-6 weeks or whenever they get it.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> To those who've already joined I ask what all is in this "welcome package" from LGC that arrives in 4-6 weeks?? As my friend forwarded me the "thank you for joining" email that they got and it said that a "welcome package" would be delivered to them.


A small box with the cutter and membership card in it. Before August 8, they were also sending a Serie R Esteli Maduro.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

grapplefu said:


> A small box with the cutter and membership card in it. Before August 8, they were also sending a Serie R Esteli Maduro.


Oh ok so just a membership card and a cutter? Cool. 

What do the membership cards look like or say?? Do they send out anything else cool or just the cutter?


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Figured I would join in too, if nothing else I get some free junk mail and a spare cutter since I like to miss place mine.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I signed up for it..
> 
> I signed up years ago for the montecristo club. They sent me a punch shaped like a key, thing weighed about 2 pounds. Hard to believe I lost something that big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I also got the Key Punch it is big, it is heavy, it works well.............Price was right.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> Patience, grasshopper.


But, but I like free and shiny things!!! :laugh2:


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I can always use another cutter 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

*free*

ok I signed up


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I still have not received my FREE STUFF..........GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Joined. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Joe Sticks said:


> I get enough junk mail and phone calls now, so I generally avoid signing up to such lists.
> But, that humongous cigar cutter is breaking down my resistance.
> 
> I've never actually smoked one of their cigars.


When I order items I never give them my "real" phone number...some other poor bastage ends up getting the sales call while I get the item. You should try out LGC's...some are quite good but they need rest.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Almost a month and still haven't gotten my cutter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Regiampiero said:


> Almost a month and still haven't gotten my cutter.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


They did say 4-6 weeks....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My montecristo key from hell took so long ,I forgot about it and couldn't figure out why they sent it to me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> My montecristo key from hell took so long ,I forgot about it and couldn't figure out why they sent it to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's what usually happens to me 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Received mine today!


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Got mine too. It's pretty decent. Good for large rg. I'll keep it in the truck.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

This still works  















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

@Bigjohn, when did you do it? I signed up in March... still nothing.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> @*Bigjohn*, when did you do it? I signed up in March... still nothing.


Looks like yours might have slipped through the cracks. I signed up in early June so about 5 weeks


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm in for free stuff ?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rico410 said:


> I'm in for free stuff ?


Nothing better than something free.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Missed this somehow. Signed up today. That cutter will work great for trimming my toenails! @UBC03, I'll post a pic so you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

See @UBC03, don't you think it would work? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Montecristo Social Club offers a free punch cutter that looks like a Gold Key.

https://www.mysavings.com/free-stuff/Montecristo/99043/


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

CAN'T UNSEE............. Bad time to be eating lunch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> See @UBC03, don't you think it would work? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I hate you ..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I'M F'N LMAO 4 REAL!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Please don't ban me!:vs_laugh:

If it's any consolation, those ain't my feet. Found them online. LOL


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> I'M F'N LMAO 4 REAL!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Please don't ban me!:vs_laugh:
> 
> If it's any consolation, those ain't my feet. Found them online. LOL


Gotta wonder what all the new guys are thinkin..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Bruced said:


> Montecristo Social Club offers a free punch cutter that looks like a Gold Key.
> 
> https://www.mysavings.com/free-stuff/Montecristo/99043/


Joined the club but don't see where to get the punch.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Westside Threat said:


> Joined the club but don't see where to get the punch.


It's your sign up gift..you could club a baby seal with the thing..freakin heavy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm in free stuff haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280Nomad (Jun 29, 2017)

just joined. I agree, no downside... Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## adriette (May 24, 2017)

I signed up as well. I've only tried the basic LGC about fifteen years ago (and it didn't really strike a chord from my memory). What would you guys buy if you were buying again? The N, the R...? I'd be going for med to full, low on pepper, med nic, leaning towards more of a dessert taste..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I never did get mine. I guess I'm not in the club


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Got mine quite awhile ago when we first discussed this. Its a good cutter. I went out and bought some LGCs (NCs and CCs) afterwards. Haven't smoked them yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

People love free stuff, and the proof is to see how much FREE STUFF people collect say at a home show. Then get it home, and never use it. I personally collect pens & scratch pads. The items are turn over to my buddy who works with homeless vets. Pen & Scratch pads are like gold.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Got mine today!!!

My guess is that it's been 12-14 months since I signed up for the Society (link = Age Gate). It definitely caught me by surprise.

And yes, it's huge.

Thanks La Gloria Cubana!!!:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Got mine today!!!
> 
> My guess is that it's been 12-14 months since I signed up for the Society (link = Age Gate). It definitely caught me by surprise.
> 
> ...


haha same story. Mine arrived today as well...:grin2:


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Got mine today!!!
> 
> My guess is that it's been 12-14 months since I signed up for the Society (link = Age Gate). It definitely caught me by surprise.
> 
> ...


Whats the thing on the left?


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

BigPuffer said:


> Whats the thing on the left?


It's a pinky toe (oops, wrong image). @LeatherNeck, trim those nails yet?


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

bellts said:


> It's a pinky toe (oops, wrong image). @LeatherNeck, trim those nails yet?


Bruh


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BigPuffer said:


> Whats the thing on the left?


It's a metal "member's card". Pretty, but fairly useless.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Note to self:

When you think you've got something funny to post, stop and think first. It might not be funny, after all.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Got mine today!!!
> 
> My guess is that it's been 12-14 months since I signed up for the Society (link = Age Gate). It definitely caught me by surprise.
> 
> ...


Oh, I've forgotten all about signing up with them. Maybe they haven't forgotten about me too. Lol



Hickorynut said:


> haha same story. Mine arrived today as well...:grin2:


Guess I need to go check the mail...



bellts said:


> It's a pinky toe (oops, wrong image). @LeatherNeck, trim those nails yet?


Dude, that's nasty! Them look like Dino's feet. Right @UBC03? >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, I've forgotten all about signing up with them. Maybe they haven't forgotten about me too. Lol
> 
> Guess I need to go check the mail...
> 
> Dude, that's nasty! Them look like Dino's feet. Right @UBC03? >


I owe you a kick in the....ankle... Thought I was gonna say gonadial region didn't ya..

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I owe you a kick in the....ankle... Thought I was gonna say gonadial region didn't ya..
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


I deserve it after that one! LMAO


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mine came in as well. Completely forgot about this. Signed up about 5-6 months ago, so it was a nice surprise. That cutter though. 80RG! It's a monster!


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

This will be handy since I just lost my dang copper cutter. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## tgaskill (Jul 25, 2017)

Signed up in July and just got it today


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

So what you all are saying is that I shouldn't be holding my breath for a delivery any time soon. Lol.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Missed this somehow. Signed up today. That cutter will work great for trimming my toenails! @UBC03, I'll post a pic so you'll know what I'm talking about.





LeatherNeck said:


> See @UBC03, don't you think it would work? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Hey Dino-o-o-o....got my cutter in today.:grin2: 
Remember these posts 9 months ago @UBC03?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm down for some freebies! Lets see how long it takes to get here! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Applied for mine like 5 months ago. Got it this week. Nice package. Hinged cardboard box. I like the metal society card.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Heck i’m In


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

Just joined. Let’s see how backed up their welcome kids are ha


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Time*

Ok signed up today, will post when I get it. Timer starts....... now!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Prf5415 said:


> Ok signed up today, will post when I get it. Timer starts....... now!


A little over two months and counting here. Lol

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Are any of their smokes any good? Never had one. Just signed up. Lets see how long this takes.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I cant seem to find the Montecristo freebie on that site. Has that promo ended?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

92hatchattack said:


> I cant seem to find the Montecristo freebie on that site. Has that promo ended?


Never heard of that one. If you find out, post it.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

The thread was started in 2016...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

But in all fairness, at least 3 moons have signed up today😂


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Make that four. Can't wait!:vs_OMG:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

92hatchattack said:


> I cant seem to find the Montecristo freebie on that site. Has that promo ended?


Montecristo is owned by Altadis and La Gloria Cubana is owned by General Cigar. So that statement doesn't make any sense to me. Did I miss something here?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Never did get mine.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Signed up in April and forgot about it... not expecting to ever see anything from it


----------

